# What is this Dance she does?



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

I am not sure if this dance is to intimidate or what. When we first brought Pepper home she used to do this in her cage on her perch towards us. Now today she was doing it towards the budgies!! I cannot seem to find anything online.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings ,hmm looks like pepper either wanted to get in the cage and interact with the budgies or some kind of wanting to play? I'm not sure my friend.I watched both videos.maybe someone can explain that better.Blessings and thanks for the videos.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

2 of my parrots are relatives of Pepper (Red Bellied and Ruppell's parrots). I think it might indicate some sort of excitement. That doesn't look the same as fear rocking. I admit while keeping parrots for over 20 years now, I've never become good at learning body language.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't have experience with large parrots. My uneducated guess from watching the videos is that your Pepper is maybe showing some signs of being curious.


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

I think she could win a hula hoop contest!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Pepper is so cute!  

Bucky, the Amazon that stays with us a few times a year, does this sometimes, too. He leans really far forward to do it sometimes, he looks so silly  

I've always found it to be an expression of excitement or interest, similar to when budgies bob their heads


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*That's so cool! I thought this was the cutest thing ever! I wish Lonny would let me have a bigger bird, but I think after visiting with the girl at Petsmart, I may be looking at something a bit more reptilian, lol. Pepper is just a little sweetheart rocking at your budgies like that! haha*


----------

